# My 5D Mark III portraits



## florianbieler.de (Oct 23, 2012)

A selection of my best portraits since I own my 5D Mark III, which is for a little over three months now. Owned a 500D/Rebel T2i before, the difference is vast, I believe I don't need to tell you. You can find others on my website www.florianbieler.de or on facebook, if you got that.

Here we got some taken with the 100mm 2.8L:












Before that I owned the 100mm 2.8 non-L, also great for portraits.











The 70-200 4.0 non-L also makes a nice portrait lens, if space is available.






And these ones were taken with the Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC











I love that thing.


----------



## JBeckwith (Oct 25, 2012)

The first picture is remarkable. Did you use a flash or is it natural light?


----------



## Menace (Oct 25, 2012)

Well done, I really like the first one too. 

Cheers


----------



## florianbieler.de (Oct 25, 2012)

I did not use a flash in any of these.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Nov 19, 2012)

More now. No flash used.

First 135mm 2.0L
Second 100mm 2.8L Macro, handheld
Third Tamron 24-70 VC USD
Fourth 135mm 2.0L


----------



## SpartanII (Nov 19, 2012)

Outstanding portraits!


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 28, 2012)

wow the difference between the canon glass and that tamron oof areas is massive
great shots, not a fan of the tamron shot though due to the oof areas looking wierd


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> wow the difference between the canon glass and that tamron oof areas is massive
> great shots, not a fan of the tamron shot though due to the oof areas looking wierd


I had the same thought, plus the ones I gravitated towards were taken with the 135 f/2.


----------



## jondave (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice indeed.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 28, 2012)

.
Fine work in every respect.

Thanks for showing them.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your works. I love the colors.

100L Macro looks real good - this will be my next lens.

no words for the Tammy :-\ :-\ :-\


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I love freckles, smoking…not so much. Oh and I love the 5D3 as well.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Dec 3, 2012)

Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC USD


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> wow the difference between the canon glass and that tamron oof areas is massive
> great shots, not a fan of the tamron shot though due to the oof areas looking wierd



Yea, weird OOF areas. The new 24-70 is said to be much nicer, see http://www.dustinabbott.net/2012/11/tamron-sp-24-70mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-review/ which came from one of our own forum members, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11251.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 4, 2012)

florianbieler.de said:


> Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC USD



this shot is nice


----------



## florianbieler.de (Dec 4, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > wow the difference between the canon glass and that tamron oof areas is massive
> ...



You do notice that I used that very same glass? There is no "new" 24-70, the old one was 28-75.

And how does OOF look weird there? In the pic with the girl in the grass, the bokeh was added at the edges via photoshop, the pic with the two girls in the window has no remarkable oof areas and the flower shot was overexposed at first and heavily edited. And of course you can't really compare a bokeh from a 24-70 lens at, say, 30 or 40mm to a 100 or 135 prime lens.

This here was also taken with the Tamron 24-70 at 44mm, and I am very much satisfied with sharpness and oof quality. The other shot from my previous post has fake bokeh, so don't compare that.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 4, 2012)

florianbieler.de said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Oh, it is? Hrm...I'm so confused with their naming convention :\ I had to just chat with the LensRentals guy to figure out that the Tamron 24-70 they have listed is actually the same lens, just without the full model number. I didn't actually realize they hadn't had a previous 24-70, I thought this was their version 2 of the lens, just with VC and updated optics.

I'll be using that lens (and my 5d3) for a performance this week/weekend. If it's as nice as I think it will be from what I've heard elsewhere, I'll probably be putting it on my shopping list instead of the Canon 24-70 v2.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Dec 4, 2012)

The Tamron is a great bargain for it's price, considering it comes with stabilization. It is my standardzoom and I am completely satisfied with it.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm hoping so. I'm looking forward to trying it out, and probably will get one in the next 3 months, once I sort out whatever taxes will be, either negative, or more hopefully positive.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 4, 2012)

florianbieler.de said:


> Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC USD


I love the colours and tones of this one you wouldnt want to share your PP settings would you
also the oof looks much better on this one than that previous one even though its the same lens whats up with that?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 5, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I love the colours and tones of this one you wouldnt want to share your PP settings would you
> also the oof looks much better on this one than that previous one even though its the same lens whats up with that?



If you notice, he said in a response to me that he did PP OOF effect on that, not real OOF from the lens itself.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Dec 5, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> florianbieler.de said:
> 
> 
> > Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC USD
> ...



Don't know which picture you are referring to. I edited the first one with AlienSkin Bokeh to make it look like that, the other one's bokeh is real. For the tones I either use AlienSkin Exposure or Nik Color Efex.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 3, 2013)

More here, these with 100mm 2.8L













And this is Tamron 24-70


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 3, 2013)

If I wasn't married, that first one would be my desktop photo


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 4, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> If I wasn't married, that first one would be my desktop photo



Yes, I always have some explaining to do to my girlfriend after such a shooting. 8)


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 19, 2013)

Going on. 135L on these.




Fritzi VIII von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Fritzi VII von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Fritzi VI von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Float Like A Butterfly von Florian Bieler auf Flickr


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Feb 22, 2013)

Excellent shots with the mk III. Must be cold in the snowy winter. Is it take her coat off for 3 minutes, grab some shots, then put the coat back on and heat up in the car? Surely the model can only take so much.


----------



## javidog (Feb 22, 2013)

Fantastic portraits Florian!


----------



## muranotop (Feb 22, 2013)

Great photos using your 5D Mark III. I have the same camera as well as the Tamron 24-70. I love how you captured the composition and the tones are so nice and soft. Beautiful.

http://afallastudios.com


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 23, 2013)

PhotographAdventure said:


> Excellent shots with the mk III. Must be cold in the snowy winter. Is it take her coat off for 3 minutes, grab some shots, then put the coat back on and heat up in the car? Surely the model can only take so much.



Yup it works somehow like that. Actually it wasn't even That cold that day. Shot again today in the snow and fcuk it, THAT was cold. See results later. :


----------



## Hill Benson (Feb 24, 2013)

Great shots florianbieler. You have managed to remove any doubts I had with regards to in IQ in terms of the Tamron 24-70.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lucuias (Feb 25, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> A selection of my best portraits since I own my 5D Mark III, which is for a little over three months now. Owned a 500D/Rebel T2i before, the difference is vast, I believe I don't need to tell you. You can find others on my website www.florianbieler.de or on facebook, if you got that.
> 
> Here we got some taken with the 100mm 2.8L:
> 
> ...



I like the 3rd image.That is amazing.I should try that sometimes.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 26, 2013)

Shot a new winter series last weekend with the 100L.




Linda X von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Linda IX von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Free at last von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Linda VIII von Florian Bieler auf Flickr


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 27, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> PhotographAdventure said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent shots with the mk III. Must be cold in the snowy winter. Is it take her coat off for 3 minutes, grab some shots, then put the coat back on and heat up in the car? Surely the model can only take so much.
> ...



looking forward to those results!


----------



## perperub (Mar 3, 2013)

Florian: I see in your signature that you do not longer have the Tamron 24-70/2.8. Is it so and if so, why? No good?

Pär


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 4, 2013)

perperub said:


> Florian: I see in your signature that you do not longer have the Tamron 24-70/2.8. Is it so and if so, why? No good?
> 
> Pär



Overall I was satisfied with the Tamron, but I also got a 17-40 now which is a more likeable lens for a hike or something because of the extra milimeters at the bottom. For portait I use 100L or 135L when I can and I always try to. I did not mount the Tamron that often and when I did, I used it mainly in lower focal ranges, I almost never use anything between 50 and 70mm.

Anyway, I am waiting for the new 50mm IS and when this releases, I would have sold the Tamron anyway. I got a 35mm IS for now and that is smaller, lighter and faster than the Tamron so it's probably going to be my hand-held-walkaround lens until or if an affordable 50 IS drops.


----------



## joshbennett (Mar 9, 2013)

Those are great. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 11, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> perperub said:
> 
> 
> > Florian: I see in your signature that you do not longer have the Tamron 24-70/2.8. Is it so and if so, why? No good?
> ...



interested in seeing pics with the 35 IS i decided to go with the siggy 1.4 so far very happy with the decision as it is amazingly sharp but the 35 IS did look really nice too


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 11, 2013)

Dropped the 35IS again... for a 50L which will probably be of more use to me regarding my portrait work. Gonna use it this weekend for the first time on a girl, be sure to check in for the results


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 25, 2013)

Now a test run with my new 50L inside with no external lights used.




Black Swan von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Claudia IV von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Claudia III von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Claudia II von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Claudia I von Florian Bieler auf Flickr


----------

